

Ask PG:  What happened to the flag button? - bhousel

Just wondering where the flag button went, and what motivated the change.<p>There are articles about bitcoin on the front page again and I want a healthy way to express my anger.
======
ColinWright
As a datum - I have a flag link. PG has previously mentioned an "Excessive
flagger" test - I wonder if you tripped it.

~~~
bhousel
Hmm, yes that would make sense. I've probably been flagging more stories than
upvoting lately. Didn't realize it might be a black mark on my record.

------
ra
I still have a flag button.

Maybe there is a restriction on flaggings?

